

Why is it that testers don’t build communities, but developers do? - fogus
http://deancornish.blogspot.com/2009/07/why-is-it-that-testers-dont-build.html

======
JournalistHack
Did he just ask, in effect, "Why do developers develop communities, but
testers don't?"

I can't resist answering, "Because testers would much rather _test_
communities."

But actually, I'm serious: It takes a different mind-set (IMHO) to be a great
_tester_ than it does to be a great _developer_ \- and it probably is the
latter that are inclined to build (develop) a community.

------
fogus
As difficult as it is to find a great programmer, it is doubly difficult to
find a great tester.

~~~
pasbesoin
If you've done testing, it's hard not to have some bitter comments. Testing,
at the tail end of the development process, tends to catch all the sh-t as
it's passed down. It's not a happy place to be.

Full fledged Quality Assurance, participating in the entire development and
deployment process, tends to provide more control. That proverbial "second set
of eyes". Unfortunately, it's a role that, at least in software development,
is seldom truly implemented and supported (and properly staffed). Many may pay
lip service to it; enter the organization, and you get a different picture.

The good tester often finds themself jerked around and disrespected. If they
are good, they have options and move on. Which is a shame, as it's a much
needed role (meaning particularly a proper QA role) and one that can be
enormously effective, when supported and well done.

~~~
fogus
In my own experience, the great testers (both of them) were also good
developers. The Catch-22 is of course that they were "promoted" to development
and therefore left huge holes in the test team. I can't imagine that these
were unique circumstances.

